# The Prestige



## Cloud Nine (Oct 21, 2006)

I just saw it on Friday night, and it was REALLY good.  I hadn't seen a movie that focused on illusions and showroom magic, so I was eager to see it. Plus it had Christian Bale (the guy who plays Batman) in it, and he's pretty good-looking So if anyone here did see it, how did you like it?


----------



## Ofeigr (Oct 21, 2006)

i was supposed to go see it tonight but i had some urgent think to do XD Anyway i will go see it on monday and im kinda excited, i heard its a very good movie and i like magic


----------



## Cloud Nine (Oct 21, 2006)

It is so good!! It gets a bit confusing at times, though, so be warned.


----------



## Ofeigr (Oct 22, 2006)

ok, i dont mind if its confusing lol, i kinda like confusing film hehe


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 22, 2006)

Now i wanna see it, damn, lol, thanks for the short review.


----------



## Arsid (Oct 22, 2006)

I saw it... I didn't like how it was really confuzing until like the last 5 minutes of the movie when everything was explained. My favorite magic thing was with the bullet catch. It was sweet.


----------



## Spidey (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, it was freaking awesome. Twists and turns kept me interested, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew something was up with that weird guy with the beard, but I didn't guess what it actually was.


----------



## Roy (Oct 22, 2006)

*The Prestige..*

did anyone see this movie and if they did did they enjoy it? I saw it yesterday and I loved it it's one of the best movies ive seen this year


----------



## LordPerseus (Oct 22, 2006)

I haven't seen the movie yet but I really want to, it looks great.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Oct 23, 2006)

oh man this movie is good, it is such an anticipated departure from the mindless summer movies.


----------



## Ofeigr (Oct 23, 2006)

I could not wait until Monday so I went to see it today.

I absolutely loved it. Great story and a lot suspense. I really liked the bullet trick but the one that still impresses me is The Transporter.

Cloud_Nine could you answer what in the spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 



One thing I didn't really understand was at the end, the one who died, for his last trick, did he used every double he could find. I was kinda intrigued by that.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 23, 2006)

Ofeigr said:


> I could not wait until Monday so I went to see it today.
> 
> I absolutely loved it. Great story and a lot suspense. I really liked the bullet trick but the one that still impresses me is The Transporter.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 The machine that Tesla built for him would make another copy of whatever went into it.  That's why after the scene with the black cat their was 2 of them and all those copies of his hat on the ground.  Also when it shows him use the machine for the first time an exact copy of himself comes out and he shouts him.


----------



## Ofeigr (Oct 23, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



oh wow thx, I didnt't really realized lol, it's freaking awesome.


----------



## Roy (Oct 23, 2006)

I already saw the movie twice


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 23, 2006)

I heard about that, and I like Christian Bale.

Maybe I'll rent it next year.


----------



## Roy (Oct 23, 2006)

you should see the movie instead of renting it


----------



## DeepThought (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm a very picky movie patron.  I've studied film and have worked in 5 video stores.

I went to this movie expecting something good.  I recieved tenfold.

Go see it.  Encourage Hollywood to make this kind of film more often.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 23, 2006)

Makunouchi Ippo said:


> you should see the movie instead of renting it


 
Why? What's so wonderous about it? I mean, I'm sure it's good, but is it 9 dollars good?


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 23, 2006)

I went to see this movie knowing Christian Bale and the Nolan brothers would rock my socks off. And they did, nice twists and turns to keep you guessing till the end. 5/5...fucking A man


----------



## Ofeigr (Oct 23, 2006)

lol deadpool  Yeah lots of twist. 9$ is enought to go see it, i would even pay more lol


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Oct 25, 2006)

i thought it was a good movie, but i would need to watch it again to better understand it. very interesting premise, i'd give it a 4.5/5


----------



## Mariia (Oct 26, 2006)

I haven't seen it yet. But the reason for why, would probably be because Scarlett Johansson is in it


----------



## Ruri (Oct 26, 2006)

Merging this with the earlier thread. ^^


----------



## ssj2yugi (Oct 27, 2006)

Mariia said:


> I haven't seen it yet. But the reason for why, would probably be because Scarlett Johansson is in it



She has some tig ol' bitties in this movie >_>


----------



## Mariia (Oct 28, 2006)

^ Uhm, okay.
I just happen to like her, so ..  
Maybe I'll go watch the movie. Everyone's saying that it's so good, so I'm a bit excited about it.


----------



## Dave (Oct 28, 2006)

i wanna see this movie really really bad!!!! i cant wait!!!!


----------



## IluvGaara333 (Oct 28, 2006)

I saw it the friday it came out and it was amazing. It keeps you guessing and it was awesome


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2006)

*Prestige*

Thought I saw a thread of this once but couldnt find it.

8/10

clever, stylish, well acted movie. I reccomend it.


----------



## B.M.G. (Nov 7, 2006)

I loved this movie.

I was laughing even before i saw this movie, because here we got Wolverine and Batman doing magic tricks! :lol


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 15, 2006)

Good movie, I was actually more impressed with Jackman than Bale in the movie, which I was surprised at.


----------



## Gamabunta (Nov 15, 2006)

I really want to see this. Along with the borat film.


----------



## B.M.G. (Nov 15, 2006)

You guys won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Sho (Nov 18, 2006)

I saw this movie yesterday, and god it's a mindfuck.  I REALLY recommend this movie, though it might seem slow in the beginning, it gradually draws you in and keeps you till the end.  I'm just growing more and more impressed by Christian Bale's work as well as Hugh Jackman's.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2006)

Now i gotta wait till it comes out on dvd


----------



## B.M.F. (Nov 19, 2006)

Loved the ending, and......




*Spoiler*: __ 



DAVID BOWIE!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok, I finally watched it. Fucking aswesome movie.

One thing eludes me about it though...


*Spoiler*: __ 




If the machine makes copies of the thing entered into the machine far away... After he performed the trick the first time [not the time when he shot himself, that was obvious], didn't he kill himself? He didn't actually teleport. That's fucked up.


----------



## QuoNina (Dec 2, 2006)

I saw the movie a few weeks ago. It's a Very interesting movie about two magicians competing and stealing lives from one another. It'll keep your mind occupied all the way towards the end... even after you go home. xD The acting was pretty good, too.
*Spoiler*: __ 



And... don't read the spoilers in this thread.  Really, seeing how those tricks unravel are what makes the movie works. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



If you make a duplicate of yourself, both of them are you. So all of them are Angiers. I think the very first Angier we saw did kill himself in the "water chamber" in hopes that his duplicate would show up to complete the trick and continue his life. And the second time, this Angier would have to kill himself again in hope that his duplicate would show up somewhere else. Since they are all Angiers, Angier actually commits suicide every time "he" performs the trick. He said in the end how much sacrifice he made all these times. And then we saw the bodies of his copies in the chambers. So yeah that's crazy if it's at all possible. I don't even know how he is able to sleep at night.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 3, 2006)

More questions... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I suppose, but the copy wouldn't be the original Angier, so the original guy just died... it works, but then again it begs the question: would you kill yourself so a copy of yourself could make money? I wouldn't. You wouldn't be conscious of the copy, you'd just die.

Another thing, what about the clone when he showed the guy his trick the first time? There was no trap door, he actually teleported. That made no sense.


----------



## QuoNina (Dec 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Another thing, what about the clone when he showed the guy his trick the first time? There was no trap door, he actually teleported. That made no sense.


 the old guy? i don't remember this part very well. 


> I suppose, but the copy wouldn't be the original Angier, so the original guy just died... it works, but then again it begs the question: would you kill yourself so a copy of yourself could make money? I wouldn't. You wouldn't be conscious of the copy, you'd just die.


 That's like us thinking from the pov of the original... The clone and the original are the same entity before the clone is transported. 
-So after the clone is transported, the clone itself experiences the continuous knowledge of being Angier. The only part he does not experience is the dying of the original Angier, since that happens after the point of time that their bodies separate. In other words, the Angier who lives on and on and on each day has actually never experienced killing himself. 
-I am guessing the way this works is that Angier has to tell himself beforehand that if he finds himself being transported, he is the one who is supposed to do the prestige. And then the copy is made, realizing he is the transported one who is supposed to show up. At this time the original Angier on the stage falls down into the water chamber and kills himself. 
-It's really Angier's set up according to his concern about performing the prestige himself and receiving the clapping from audience. The copy is the one who experiences the beginning, the teleportation, and the prestige, and lives on as Angier. The original who does not receive the prestige and is probly unhappy about it... dies. That can be another reason for his set up. 

... I wouldn't do that to myself. I don't trust machines that much. >.>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, the old guy. When he first shows him the trick in that old warehouse, there is no trap door. He simply teleports, no clone. That's either a giant plot-hole, or we are meant to believe that there was a trap door... but I didn't see one when the machine wasn't on that spot.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow.

I just barely saw this movie, but, FINALLY, an intelligent movie with enough plot developement, twists and interesting story lines to rise above the generic.  It keeps the twists and turns to a non pretentious level, and they are interesting enough to make you like being fooled (Assuming you were fooled xD) and the conclusion is one of the best I've ever seen.

Anyone else like there here movie film?


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jun 15, 2007)

Yah. I liked the movie so much, I even made a thread about it.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 15, 2007)

I though it sucked compared to the illusionist


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jun 15, 2007)

As a rabid Tesla fan, I have indeed seen this film, and Bowie's performance did not disappoint.  I enjoyed the parallel made between Tesla's obsession with finding a method of wireless transportation of energy with Angier's obsession with finding Borden's secret, as well as the parallel between Tesla's rivalry with that overrated bastard, Thomas Edison, with Angier's and Borden's feud that stemmed from a previous business relationship.  

What really impresses me is the level of detail and care put into the film.  The metaphor of the Bird in the Cage trick and how it applies to Angier.  The motif of "the prestige" that is quadruple layered all the way up to the very film itself being the magic trick.  Even the small details, such as the two main characters' initials spelling abra (Alfred Borden Robert Angier).  

The Prestige is a well constructed period film if there ever was one.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 15, 2007)

I loved the prestige, though I saw it with my high school chums and none of them cared for it much <_<


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 15, 2007)

Absolutely loved it. Couldn't believe it wasn't more popular...


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2007)

uncle jafuncle said:


> As a rabid Tesla fan, I have indeed seen this film, and Bowie's performance did not disappoint.  I enjoyed the parallel made between Tesla's obsession with finding a method of wireless transportation of energy with Angier's obsession with finding Borden's secret, as well as the parallel between Tesla's rivalry with that overrated bastard, Thomas Edison, with Angier's and Borden's feud that stemmed from a previous business relationship.
> 
> What really impresses me is the level of detail and care put into the film.  The metaphor of the Bird in the Cage trick and how it applies to Angier.  The motif of "the prestige" that is quadruple layered all the way up to the very film itself being the magic trick.  Even the small details, such as the two main characters' initials spelling abra (Alfred Borden Robert Angier).
> 
> The Prestige is a well constructed period film if there ever was one.



Exactly.  Unfortunately the paralells were much easier to pick than my friends made it out to be, I really wasn't confused at all, even though they claimed it to be monster of confusion.  Regardless, I loved the movie, and I can't believe I missed it in theaters.



Robotkiller said:


> I loved the prestige, though I saw it with my high school chums and none of them cared for it much <_<



But that makes you cooler than them. 



Tokio_no_Go said:


> Absolutely loved it. Couldn't believe it wasn't more popular...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 15, 2007)

I saw this movie a while ago, and I loved it. Very gripping!

Plus, I always find movies about a dedicated rivalry between two intelligent people to be the best kinds. That's why I liked The Departed so much...

Anyway, yes, The Prestige is fantastic, and everyone should see it!


----------



## Starber (Jun 15, 2007)

I wanted to see this movie so bad! Maybe I'll go rent it.


----------



## Nico (Jun 15, 2007)

It's always good to see Michael Caine.~


----------



## Tousen (Jun 16, 2007)

i actually thought it was a pretty good movie..even tho i had to watch it twice to fully understand everything

but nothing compares to unusual suspects


----------



## JayG (Jun 16, 2007)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> Absolutely loved it. Couldn't believe it wasn't more popular...



It's because most people couldn't "grasp" what was going on in the movie. It's the reason movies like "Lost in Translation" and "Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind" aren't blockbuster sellers.

The people who "got it" absolutely loved it, and thought it was brilliant. The rest were left scratching their head confused as to what the point of the movie was.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 16, 2007)

i think its a nice movie. Slightly better that The illusionist (which has a similar subject).


----------



## Tousen (Jun 16, 2007)

i guess nobody say unusal suspects


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 16, 2007)

its okay, 6.5/10


----------



## Countach (Jun 16, 2007)

man fuck batman, wolverine had to work so much harder for his magic.  And batman had to go kill piper pebleo(man shes hot)


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 17, 2007)

A superb movie, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Azradon (Jun 17, 2007)

Eleven said:


> i guess nobody say unusal suspects




couldnt really appreciate it, since i knew there was a big twist... just not what exactly
however, i liked prestige, and illusionist too. not many magic trick- movies out there


----------



## Avocado (Jun 18, 2007)

i loved this movie.


----------



## Psychic (Jun 19, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I though it sucked compared to the illusionist



The Illusionist was no where near the Prestige. Not even a talented actor like Edward Norton could bring it past it's simplied plot and "already done" storyline. The Illusionist might be easier for a 5 year old to comprehend, but it takes a smart person to comprehend the complexity that is "The Prestige." What I like most about it was the realism of what complex science played upon an era that wasn't yet able to understand it. Science is real magic. The transporter was not a transporter at all but a machine that duplicated whatever was put in it. It's what some scientists have been trying to develop forever. A machine that can break your cells down to the molecular level and recreate it on another side. And then there's the whole controversy of human clone and the whole drama of sacrifice. Because each men sacrifice so much, and both sacrifice his life in one part or another. God, I need to buy that dvd!


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 21, 2007)

Just saw it today, and it was great! Like the OP said, the plot keeps you wondering nearly every second, just like magic should. A big plus that is features my favorite sientist of all times: Nikola Tesla. The end, with the clones in the tanks was sent a shiver of greatness down my spine for some reason.


----------

